# i finished my 100 days...



## Pat_H (Aug 31, 2000)

...and I did see some improvement. I haven't improved since I wrote at day 55. It is about the same which is less gas, no reflux, calmer, I take less immodium, but I still have very loose stools without the immodium) and I have even had an accident or two. Yuck. Don't get me wrong, I am very, very thankful for the improvement I have seen but I guess I am greedy and want more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Any advice on what to do now?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Pat,If you haven't read my journey in the link below - then please do so! You are ahead of where I was upon completion.Listen to your favorite sessions as you desire, then in 6 - 8 weeks, begin the program again if you haven't seen any more improvement. Some folks begin to see improvement with the D a few months upon completion, and others need another round of the sessions. since everyone is different in terms of how long they have had their IBS and how severe, everyone has a different time frame to see improvement. Also make sure you are not on any meds that would cause your stools to be soft, etc. or any other cause than just IBS.So don't be discouraged in thinking that this is as far as you will go - you have had IBS longer than 100 days, and you are now better than you were 100 days ago, so there is nothing that says you can't be even better in the days to come!Hope this helps - and hang in there!


----------



## 17460 (Dec 31, 2005)

I noticed more of a difference about 2 months after finishing - it takes time to fully kick in!


----------



## Pat_H (Aug 31, 2000)

Thanks, I guess I just have to be patient.


----------

